# PC Ultra over PB12+/2 - do i benifit?



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

I've few SVS subs including PC+ 25-31, PB12+/2 & SB12+!

Guys, I'd like to get your suggestions whether it's worth upgrading my PB12+/2 to PC Ultra?

Many thanks in advance.
sunil


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

suniil said:


> I've few SVS subs including PC+ 25-31, PB12+/2 & SB12+!
> 
> Guys, I'd like to get your suggestions whether it's worth upgrading my PB12+/2 to PC Ultra?
> 
> ...


The Plus/2 in the 20 Hz tune and the PC-Ultra in its native tune will have similar overall output capability and extension. The Plus/2 might feel a shade stronger on some passages when both subs are pushed to their limits. The PC-Ultra obviously takes up much less floor space and is also lighter and easier to move around.


----------

